# 2015 Shallow Sport 24 Modified V



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2015 Shallow Sport 24 Modified V being pushed by a Yamaha 250hp SHO (221 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Humminbird HELIX 9 GPS/FF, Minn Kota 36v 112lb thrust i-Pilot w/i-Link, quick release bracket – batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 8ft BLADE, Ifinity Bluetooth stere w/speakers, Yamaha digital gauges, Bob’s jackplate, Sea Star hydraulic steering, (2) rear storage boxes, transom livewell w/power bubbles, extended raised console w/integrated 35gal livewell w/power bubbles, livewell cushion, lean post w/fold down arm rests – (6) rod holders – (2) cup holders – storage & double flip down footrests, center console w/(8) rod holders & aluminum grab bar, LED light bar, cooler basket w/YETI, bow storage, anchor locker, navigation lights and blue LED deck lights.

LOADED out 24 Modified V 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $59,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

